# Son de mon ipad



## frc40 (3 Septembre 2014)

Pourquoi le son de mon ipad ne fonctionne pas 
Le seul moyen pour écouter de la musique je dois avoirs des écouteurs


----------



## lineakd (3 Septembre 2014)

@frc40, soit le bienvenu!
Et le bonjour, c'est en option?
Ouvre l'app "réglages/sons/sonneries et alertes" puis active "utiliser les boutons".


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Septembre 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @frc40, soit le bienvenu!
> 
> Et le bonjour, c'est en option?
> 
> Ouvre l'app "réglages/sons/sonneries et alertes" puis active "utiliser les boutons".




N'importe quoi. Les conseils à la con, c'est pas en option, par contre.

Il y a un petit bouton au dessus des des deux boutons qui servent à régler le volume du son sur la tranche de l'iPad. Change le de position.
Si cela ne fonctionne pas, vérifie dans les Réglages -> onglet "Général" -> chapitre "Le bouton latéral sert à..." que l'option "sert à couper le son" est cochée.


----------



## lineakd (4 Septembre 2014)

@bigdidou, au moins il y a plusieurs solutions, qu'elles soient bêtes ou pas.


----------



## iDon (5 Septembre 2014)

Salut, il y a un bogue connu lorsqu'on met à jour la version d'iOS selon la position du loquet. La solution la plus simple est de changer le loquet pour qu'il ne soit pas en position verrouillé.
Ensuite dans les réglages change l'option pour le loquet (il peut servir à mute ou à verrouiller l'orientation de la tablette). Si je ne me trompe pas il doit être sur "mute"
Ferme complètement le iPad.
Allume le iPad.
Vérifie le son, essaye de monter le volume avec les boutons.
Si ça ne fonctionne pas, change l'option du loquet.
Reboot
Ça devrait fonctionner. J'ai eu le problème avec un iPhone et ceci a réglé le bobo.
L'idée c'est d'avoir la bonne combinaison de loquet et d'option quand on reboot. Après tu es o.k. jusqu'au prochain upgrade d'iOS. Ils ont eu le bug dans iOS4, iOS6 et iOS7...


----------

